# ####Official Hamilton Navy Pioneer ... !####



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

my new entry and first Hamilton ...... a Navy Pioneer ...!!!!

A marine deck watch .... with vintage details ... light silver dial contrasted with beautiful blue hours hands !

watch dimensions are almost perfect ....!!!

its a gorgeous watch with very strong character ..... I love it .... !!!!

lets see yours ....... :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Beautiful, congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

Congrats! Awesome hands on the watch


----------



## JDJ_GMK (May 28, 2017)

I've had mine for close to a year. Great watch.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

tnx Gentleman ..... honey moon period to be continued ......:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Just picked mine up as well. Loving it on bandrbands strap.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening .....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

up to the end of the week .... my marine watch ...!!!!b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Suede on today.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

TysonJones said:


> Suede on today.


amazing beauty .... !!!!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

How's it going?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead ....!!!!

its coffee time .... any time its hami time ...!!!! :-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for the photos. That's a beautiful model and I hope to add one to my collection someday.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> Thanks for the photos. That's a beautiful model and I hope to add one to my collection someday.


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-! yes indeed ... thats a amazing beauty and very stylish ... watch b-)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening and happy week ahead ...!!!!


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

capt-dim said:


> good evening and happy week ahead ...!!!!


Great strap! Really plays up the vintage influence of the watch. Could see Wyatt Earp wearing one of those if they'd had wristwatches in his day...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Coctail time ..... b-)


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Great looking piece. Another one that has me wanting. This site is not wallet friendly. ;-)


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

See a lot of white dials.Anybody have the black or blue dials.Pics please.


----------



## mooonman321 (Feb 19, 2016)

I like to keep mine on a blue strap, either leather or nylon. Works well with the heat blued hands IMO.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice pics of a beautiful watch.It's on my short list for sure.


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks at home on both straps. Great choices. I really like it on the W&W blue.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

You could probably wear a wide variety of straps on that watch.Very versatile because of the neutral dial color. I love it.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Does anyone have this watch with the black or blue dial? They must be somewhat rare, compared to the light colored dial. Is the dial silver or white?Hard to tell from pics.


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

I think there's one person on the forum who posted a shot of their black dial.


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

I surely did, here goes another one, on a dark chocolate vintage-styled strap.

I love this watch: the case has a lot of details.
There's one for sale at Ashford right now, under the "pre-owned" section, which is really a store display unit: go for it!!!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Very nice looking, but is it difficult to see the hands against the black dial?


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Not at all: the hands are curved, and playing with the angle, the light is reflected on them nicely.

By moving your wrist, you can easily find the spot where they are completely bright, as in the stock photo:
H78415733 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

It's quite a nice looking watch.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Tonystix said:


> Does anyone have this watch with the black or blue dial? They must be somewhat rare, compared to the light colored dial. Is the dial silver or white?Hard to tell from pics.


the dial its a open light silver color .... contrasting amazingly with the blue hands :-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening and happy week ahead ......!!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

every day my Hami .... still in the honey moon period .....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I like this watch.Might be my next purchase.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy and relaxed week end for every one ...

best buy ... best value ... best quality ... best style ... best versatility ... best ergonomy ... best VFM ... for watch under 1000 USD ...!!!!!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

capt-dim said:


> happy and relaxed week end for every one ...
> 
> best buy ... best value ... best quality ... best style ... best versatility ... best ergonomy ... best VFM ... for watch under 1000 USD ...!!!!!


I couldn't agree more. New arrival yesterday. Sporting a B&R Cognac Classic Vintage band. Thanks Dimitrius for bringing this model to my attention and lightening my wallet!


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

The silver dial version of this watch will likely be my next purchase. I love all these pics. What a stunner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

nnahorski said:


> The silver dial version of this watch will likely be my next purchase. I love all these pics. What a stunner[/QUOTE
> 
> There's currently one for sale on WUS.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

nnahorski said:


> The silver dial version of this watch will likely be my next purchase. I love all these pics. What a stunner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


go ahead mate .... its amazing watch .... !!!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Tonystix said:


> nnahorski said:
> 
> 
> > The silver dial version of this watch will likely be my next purchase. I love all these pics. What a stunner[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

capt-dim said:


> go ahead mate .... its amazing watch .... !!!!!!


It sure seems like it. I think the dial is stunning, and I like the lugs as well. Awesome design all around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## khelben (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello everyone! Gotten myself a Navy Pioneer last year.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

navy Tuesday ...!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Navy Wednesday!


----------



## JDJ_GMK (May 28, 2017)

Mixing it up on the nato strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Navy Wednesday


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Waited too long on a used one that popped up on BIN today on the bay for $344 with the coupon. Good buy for whoever got it. Why do all the watches I want come available at once? *sigh*


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

after long time my beloved navy on my wrist &#8230;..


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

My wrist companion in Lake Placid, NY. She felt right at home.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Khaki Pioneer


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Khaki Pioneer


Wrong model bud

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

tmnc said:


> Wrong model bud


Back on track.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Hello Navy Pioneer friends,

I finally got my hands on a used 3-hand 43mm model for a good price, and I'm putting it through its inspections and paces to evaluate whether it's a keeper or what repairs might be necessary.

One possible issue is with the crown. Even when I screw it down as far as is comfortable (without forcing), there seems to be a small gap between the bottom of the crown and the case:










I can't tell if this is how it should be, or if it's not screwing all the way down, or if there's a missing component/spacer. I can't find any detailed-enough pics of this crown online, so I was wondering if those of you with the same model could weigh in and/or post pics of your crowns for comparison. Thanks!


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Have you gone to an AD to check them out there?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

tmnc said:


> Have you gone to an AD to check them out there?


I have a caseback screw on order at the AD (40 minutes away) so if they have any in stock, I can check them out when I go to have it added. Just figured I'd ask around here while I was waiting in case anyone had their Navy Pioneer and/or cameraphone handy.


----------



## JDJ_GMK (May 28, 2017)

Don't know if this helps. First pic is screwed down, second pic unscrewed.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDJ_GMK (May 28, 2017)

Looks like yours isn't screwing down all the way.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

JDJ_GMK said:


> Looks like yours isn't screwing down all the way.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks! Photos were very helpful. Doesn't look like anything's missing; agree that something's just keeping it from screwing down all the way. Probably just a little grit or something.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

after long time ... hello from Greece :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deployant (Sep 17, 2018)

capt-dim said:


> my new entry and first Hamilton ...... a Navy Pioneer ...!!!!
> 
> A marine deck watch .... with vintage details ... light silver dial contrasted with beautiful blue hours hands !
> 
> ...


Love the blue!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday for every one .....:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening ....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

vintage view for the end of the week ......:-!:-!:-!

happy weekend for everyone .... b-)b-)b-)


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

This was the watch that got me into watches. I didn’t actually end up getting one, but it’s the first one that caught my eye and triggered the interest.


----------



## dale90 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ordered mine today.
Can't wait to finally see it up close!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good evening from Athens Greece ....!!!!!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bbjai (Apr 24, 2018)

Best bang for buck Hamilton IMO. Mine is keeping great time at +/- 3 sec.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

This is a gorgeous watch! I have 2 questions:
1) On the white/silver dial models, are the hands thermally blued?
2) Is the crown screw-down?

It seems like the official Hamilton website is listing less info about their watches than they used to.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

Sid_Mac said:


> This is a gorgeous watch! I have 2 questions:
> 1) On the white/silver dial models, are the hands thermally blued?
> 2) Is the crown screw-down?
> 
> It seems like the official Hamilton website is listing less info about their watches than they used to.


Update: Additional poking around on the Hamilton website answered my questions. Yes to both. This info was not listed under the Navy Pioneer with small seconds, but under the other similar Navy Pioneer models.
[Edit]: Is it possible that only the 43mm, 3-hand model has a screw-down crown, and not the 40mm, small seconds?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sid_Mac said:


> This is a gorgeous watch! I have 2 questions:
> 1) On the white/silver dial models, are the hands thermally blued?
> 2) Is the crown screw-down?
> 
> It seems like the official Hamilton website is listing less info about their watches than they used to.


sorry for delay

1- YES
2-YES


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Sid_Mac said:


> This is a gorgeous watch! I have 2 questions:
> 1) On the white/silver dial models, are the hands thermally blued?
> 2) Is the crown screw-down?
> 
> It seems like the official Hamilton website is listing less info about their watches than they used to.


sorry for delay

1- YES
2-YES


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

Navy pioneer is one of my favorite Hamiltons. I've loved white faces with blue hands since I saw the IWC Portuguese, the Hamilton is slightly more attainable for me however haha.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

capt-dim said:


> sorry for delay
> 
> 1- YES
> 2-YES


Thank you.
I've purchased the Navy Pioneer Small Seconds (Ref: H78465553). It does not have a screw down crown. I emailed Hamilton support asking why the 43mm model has a screw down crown, but the small seconds one does not; no reply yet.
I am certainly not disappointed with the small seconds model I have. I am quite happy with it!


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

So here is mine:


----------



## Hula (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am stuck on this watch! It's probably going to cost me money.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine. Wearing it today. Love the 2895/2 movement with twenty-seven jewels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've joined the club! Immediately put a crown and buckle strap on it that I think really makes the blue hands pop.


----------



## hoser (Feb 26, 2006)

Has anyone put this on a DARK blue (almost black) leather strap? I'd like to try and find something fairly dressy but maybe not a croc or gator strap. Any 22mm recommendations? Pix would be great! I'm thinking a dark blue strap would be fairly neutral to wear with suit (with brown or black shoes).


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

hoser said:


> Has anyone put this on a DARK blue (almost black) leather strap? I'd like to try and find something fairly dressy but maybe not a croc or gator strap. Any 22mm recommendations? Pix would be great! I'm thinking a dark blue strap would be fairly neutral to wear with suit (with brown or black shoes).


I have mine on a blue ostrich skin strap, looks black under low light, but the blue comes through in sunshine.


----------



## Sandy1991 (Apr 24, 2019)

fbdyws6 said:


> I've joined the club! Immediately put a crown and buckle strap on it that I think really makes the blue hands pop.


 how do you change the strap on this watch?


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sandy1991 said:


> how do you change the strap on this watch?


It has spring bars.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

quick question, how do you guys know the hands are thermally blued? I've looked for some sort of official Hamilton marketing stuff about it but I can't find anything.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

On a B&R Bands Oak Classic Vintage strap


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13769643


Capt-Dim, nice ring to fit the theme!


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

That chrono is awesome!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Almost missed July without a post.


----------



## SeriousBoy (Jun 7, 2019)

Can you guys tell me the indice numbers on this watch, they are applied or printed ?
And is there any lume on the dial ?
Thanks and sorry for my English


----------



## SeriousBoy (Jun 7, 2019)

Can you guys tell me the indice numbers on this watch, they are applied or printed ?
And is there any lume on the dial ?
Thanks and sorry for my English


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

SeriousBoy said:


> Can you guys tell me the indice numbers on this watch, they are applied or printed ?
> And is there any lume on the dial ?
> Thanks and sorry for my English


Indices are printed and there is no lume.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

Just received in the last couple weeks my new silver dial Navy Pioneer, which I plan to use as a work/office watch primarily. But what attracted me to this watch, beyond my general love for Hamilton's and the classic simplicity of this model, is it's versatility . . . dress it up for the office with croc leather straps, tan/brown or black to go with any suit or sport coat, but also go casual with brown/black leather straps with or without contrast stitching, for a casual evening out or weekend excursion. This watch can go anywhere, anytime. Love it!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Navy Pioneer and some Jefferson's


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

moreland4 said:


> Navy Pioneer and some Jefferson's
> 
> View attachment 15026123


That Jefferson's ocean is good stuff!

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

I love my Pioneers. Easily my 2 favorite autos. Close to perfection to me, particularly due to the small second sub dials.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## kiwi_kal (Dec 21, 2019)

On the wrist today! Been running a little slow recently and somewhat inconsistently so might be time for a service when everything opens back up.


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

blue today, stunning in the sunlight!









Sent from my LG V50


----------

